# Mahindra tractors



## Carlosthejackal (Sep 28, 2019)

Hi all, just wanted to see if anyone has an experience with mahindra tractors, i just got rid of a Chinese tractor and will never go down that road again, mahindra looks well priced but am not sure about the brand, can someone that has had one or experience with this company please advise what you think, are they trustworthy machines?


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Go over to> Tractor by Net.. THEY have a dedicated forum for Mahindra..
IMO they're junk.. but that's just my opinion.
THEY DO have an outstanding warranty tho & WILL stand behind the problems.. EVEN IF its not their fault.. There are stories "over there" about them replacing the fuel system on a fellas tractor TWICE, do to contamination.. & they ate it under warranty..
THATS unheard of.!!


----------



## Geronimoejoe (Mar 9, 2020)

Stay away from Mahindra.
Buy a Kubota.
My 4025 mostly just sots in the barn because I'm afraid something will break. With less than 40 hours, my clutch locked up, and salesman at the dealer said to just "rope it down", ie, tie down the clutch pedal with rope. It would stick because of the humidity here in Southeast Texas. I fought with the dealer, even talking to the main office up North....lip service...nada...5 year powertrain no good. I could tell you enough horror stories about paint, battery access, clutch and pto problems, etc etc etc.
I know you have bought something by now, but I hope you got a Kubota. I wish I would have.


----------

